# delete



## lch28

delete


----------



## Lucky4

My cousin lost her first due to incompetent cervix but had 3 healthy full term pregnancies after, with the cervical stitch. Good luck


----------



## lch28

thanks so much hun. i hope that everything works well. when did your nausea start? i am 4 weeks and still don't feel sick. do you know what kind of stitch she got?


----------



## Lucky4

Nausea started at 5 weeks. Sorry, I don't know what type of stitch, it was 20 years agoXX


----------



## lch28

thats okay. thanks hun. i feel fine lately. i hope that is not a bad thing


----------



## Leinzlove

Not a bad thing at all. With DD I never had any MS at all...


----------



## seaweed eater

Hi hon :hugs: Just wanted to say there is a great thread over in the gestational complications section on IC...lots of info and support. In case you haven't found it yet.


----------



## lch28

oh really?!? yay lol thank you!


----------



## 4.26.08

I AM SO EXCITED FOR YOU!!!!!! I know you are on :cloud9:!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Semanthia

Congratulations on your BFP! I am truly sorry about your loss. I lost my daughter at 21 weeks in Feb. 2011 Ddue to IC (and an ignorant, neglectful doctor), I got pregnant in June and miscarried in July (low progesterone) and then got pregnant in the beginning of September and just delivered a beautiful baby boy in May  (at 36 weeks and 4 days, so I wasn't full term.) I was induced because I was dilated 4cm. They thought I'd go on my own but nothing happened, baby's head was not engaged and they were nervous about my water breaking and his cord sliding out first (prolapsed cord). They started me on pitocin and was on it for 2 days and it didn't do anything except give me mild, unproductive contractions. Finally one of the many times they checked me his head was engaged and they hurried up and broke my water once that happened things moved quickly. I too went to one of the top doctors in my state. I love my OB and MFM! You will worry the entire pregnancy even if everything is going perfect and you will worry once you have your little guy or gal. Unfortunately due to our horrible experiences I think we worry a little more than the average person. Just do what the doctors tell you and if you doubt them for any reason get a second opinion. 
I had the McDonald cerclage. I was terrified about getting it done but it wasn't bad at all. I also had weekly progesterone injections, those weren't bad either. My cervix started changing around 21 weeks and I was put on bedrest until I had him. 
Good luck! Try to not worry too much, I know how hard that is. Women have been able to have successful pregnancies with the cerclage (progesterone injections are pretty new) for a while now. My aunts friend lost several and they tried the cerclage and her daughter is now in her mid 30's. Stay positive


----------



## FeLynn

I have a fear of being pregnant again. I think after a loss you will never feel relieved until you have giving birth to your healthy living baby. I had so many fears and worries for my possible future pregnancies. I fear b/c of my losses being so close to gether and having 3 d&e's and 1 d&c that maybe I will have to worry about a weakened cervix if I fall pregnant. I will be terrified if I get pregnant again but I want more kids.

I almost died after having my 3rd son, needed an emergency d&c, 5 units of blood and almost had my uterus removed. so when I got pregnant in july 2011 I had the fears of the what ifs but I started to micarry and had a d&e in sept 2011. I was waiting for my period to come and got pregnant but didnt know but I miscarried at home Jan 2012 I was about 5-6 weeks. I got pregnant again in march after having 2 periods, 3 days after my period ended I had sex and bam I was pregnant. I found out june 1 2012 my babys heart had stopped I was 13.2 weeks at 14 weeks I had a d&e. I had a lot of blood lose and clotting had to have 2 units of blood and got a repeat d&e.

not trying to scare anyone just wanted to share my story and wish you well.


----------



## xlilkax

I lost my son at 20 weeks due to that, apparently. When I fell pregnant again they did a number of scans and I didn't actually need the stitch and I had a completely normal pregnancy and delivery. So there is always hope. I read a lot about it because I was suppose to have it done and it seems like there is a lot of sucess from it. So good luck, I'm sure all will be fine. 

I'm now TTC again, I'm late but the test is negative. Lets hope for a positive next month ey.


----------



## lch28

4.26.08 - thanks honey! i am thrilled! we saw hb 6 weeks!!

Semanthia - i am so so sorry for your loss, and so happy that you have a beautiful baby boy. i bet he is the love of your life !! my doctor was also very neglectful =[ they refused to give me a scan or internal check when i told her i was feeling pressure, less movement from the baby, AND i lost my mucus plug! =[ 2 days later i was in full blown labor. i am going to the Top High risk Dr in my state (voted consecutively for 6 years) and i am very pleased with him so far. right now i am gonna PM you because i have a question lol

FeLynn - oh sweetie i am so sorry for your losses honey. :cry: that must be so hard. any loss of pregnancy is just so heart breaking. it almost feels like you have been robbed. Feel free to message me any time. 

xlilkax - i am sorry for the loss of your son =[ but i am very happy you went on to have a normal pregnancy


----------

